

Combining all my domains into one, how to keep SEO? - dmak

I have a network of websites that all have their own domain. I would like to combine them all into one website using one domain, but how can I keep my SEO? Should I keep the domains? What about all my link building for my old domains? Any help is appreciated. :)
======
slater
301 redirects for all the old links to the new site? AFAIK, Google
"understands" 301s, so that might be your best way going forward.

------
hotmind
A 301 redirect should pass any link juice you've accrued from the old domains
to your new domain.

That said, it's better to have multiple domains and attack niches (for
example: if you sell office stationary online, it's better SEO to have a
website exclusively for staplers and another for pencils and pens instead of
lumping it all in one website).

You can go the route of having everything under one umbrella domain, but make
sure your website architecture is flat.

P.S. I made some assumptions about your website (since I have no idea what
your product or service is), but my advice is applicable to anyone.

